# Does this make sense?



## Stillnaked (Jan 19, 2003)

I went to a new doctor last week. She pressed on my face (sinus) and said I have a sinus infection. I went today to another doctor, complianing of a burning stomach and throat. He said that it is GERD, and that I don't have a sinus infection. He says GERD can make your face hurt. Does anyone else have that? Or have you heard that from your doctor? My face has hurt for months, and I realy want it to stop!Laurie


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

I have never heard of GERD making your face hurt.I have a good amount of sinus problems and have a lot of sinus pressure today, so I know that face pain! I'm going to give mine a little longer before I go to the doctor and get antibiotics, but it's probably an infection.I've seen some posts in the general IBS forum linking sinus problems with IBS problems, but I have to admit I'm skeptical. I think a lot of us just happen to have bad sinuses and IBS. With as large a community as we have on here, it's easy to find people that have both IBS and another ailment. Drainage can definitely irritate your GI system, though.If your doctor says any more about how GERD can cause facial pain, I'd be interested in hearing it.


----------

